# Polish Angel Blue Xilion



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

Just ordered myself some Polish Angel Blue Xilion. 

I have used the Black and White versions before and am looking forward to trying this version out on Porsche Sapphire Blue. 

Any of you guys used the Xilion before? Cheers

Rob


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep. Used on my performance blue focus. Very impressed with it. A little goes along way. Does add that bit of extra bling as well imo


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks Dave


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Yep it's excellent. Super hydrophobic, little goes a long way and beautiful to use like all PA stuff.

Suggest given the tint soaking your towel in water/apc mix or normal fabric detergent after use otherwise it can temporarily discolour towels. Never had any issues getting it out, but the one time I didn't do that the first 15 mins of the wash the water was deep blue, everything came out fine but I'd avoid that if possible lol.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Good suggestion cheers ill get some pics up when I've used it.


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

I’ve used it and it’s very good indeed. Don’t forget to wear gloves or you will end up with blue hands:lol:

Dave


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

66Rob said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just ordered myself some Polish Angel Blue Xilion.
> 
> ...


As my car is a similar colour to yours (Porsche Aqua Blue, probably a shade darker than your Sapphire Blue, I'd be interested to see the results and hear your thoughts.

I'm guessing it's just a wax as there doesn't seem to be any longevity claims on their website, so probably lasts a few weeks. Or are you supposed to put something else on top of it like Rapidwaxx, Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss?


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Smartin said:


> As my car is a similar colour to yours (Porsche Aqua Blue, probably a shade darker than your Sapphire Blue, I'd be interested to see the results and hear your thoughts.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just a wax as there doesn't seem to be any longevity claims on their website, so probably lasts a few weeks. Or are you supposed to put something else on top of it like Rapidwaxx, Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss?


Xillon has higher concentrations then Rapidwaxx. Its like heavy duty rapidwaxx lol

Has a stand alone i'd say up to 2 mths could be more, easily more then 2 weeks. Assuming the car is polished well.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Smartin said:


> As my car is a similar colour to yours (Porsche Aqua Blue, probably a shade darker than your Sapphire Blue, I'd be interested to see the results and hear your thoughts.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just a wax as there doesn't seem to be any longevity claims on their website, so probably lasts a few weeks. Or are you supposed to put something else on top of it like Rapidwaxx, Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss?


https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/documents/MSDS/PolishAngel-Blue-Xilion.pdf

Will give you an idea of what's in, but really PA don't tell you the exact concentrations of their raw materials. You'd use it OR Cosmic/HG/Rapidwaxx, but there are diminishing returns when topping and topping.

If you are planning to layer, because of their filling capability the carnuaba arts spray waxes are probably better used as the initial layer.

You'll get c 1-2 months from them standalone provided you aren't using any harsh or alkaline cleaners.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

atbalfour said:


> https://www.theultimatefinish.co.uk/documents/MSDS/PolishAngel-Blue-Xilion.pdf
> 
> Will give you an idea of what's in, but really PA don't tell you the exact concentrations of their raw materials. You'd use it OR Cosmic/HG/Rapidwaxx, but there are diminishing returns when topping and topping.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I had already looked at the MSDS sheets for a lot of PA products and agree that they aren't being that precise. <30% Silicon Dioxide could be anything between 0.00001% and 29.9999%  and not that different to Cosmic Spritz


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartin said:


> As my car is a similar colour to yours (Porsche Aqua Blue, probably a shade darker than your Sapphire Blue, I'd be interested to see the results and hear your thoughts.
> 
> I'm guessing it's just a wax as there doesn't seem to be any longevity claims on their website, so probably lasts a few weeks. Or are you supposed to put something else on top of it like Rapidwaxx, Cosmic Spritz or High Gloss?


Hi Smartin

This was Monday afternoon when we actually had a bit of sun,










I think your Aqua Blue is actually a nicer blue and should look stunning. Was super easy to apply and remove. I used a microfiber pad to apply and soft microfiber to remove, I hardly used any.

Does the blue tint make a difference? Yes, I think it does not dramatically but enough to warrant buying it if you get some look forward to pics.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

66Rob said:


> Hi Smartin
> 
> This was Monday afternoon when we actually had a bit of sun,
> 
> ...


That looks stunning :thumb: What is this "sun" thing you refer to? :lol:

When I was looking for my car 2.5 years ago, Sapphire Blue was one of the colours I was looking for but as it wasn't introduced until later I could never find one in budget! So ended up with Aqua Blue instead.

Picture below (I hope!) shows the difference between the two colours with Aqua Blue on the right. Whenever I see pictures of Sapphire Blue they always look so much lighter than my Aqua Blue! My car can go from looking a flat, dark blue, through purple to almost turquoise depending on the light.










As I have gone down the ceramic coating rabbit hole, looks like PA Blue Xilion won't work for me but have always been interested to hear views on it and see how it looks/works.


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I used Blue Xilion & High Gloss on top of 2x coats of Gyeon CanCoat and had no issues with using it like a topper, unless anyone knows differently and I was just being a maverick?!


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Double post


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Smartin said:


> That looks stunning :thumb: What is this "sun" thing you refer to? :lol:
> 
> When I was looking for my car 2.5 years ago, Sapphire Blue was one of the colours I was looking for but as it wasn't introduced until later I could never find one in budget! So ended up with Aqua Blue instead.
> 
> ...


That's a great picture really shows the difference. In the shade mine is very similar to the Aqua Blue, and some days it looks significantly darker.

Mine had Gtech coating applied when new 4years ago but its just about on its way out now so I am testing a few things . The beading this morning was pretty good.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

66Rob said:


> That's a great picture really shows the difference. In the shade mine is very similar to the Aqua Blue, and some days it looks significantly darker.
> 
> Mine had Gtech coating applied when new 4years ago but its just about on its way out now so I am testing a few things . The beading this morning was pretty good.


Looks like I might get to try Blue Xillion after all. My Dad is picking up a new car soon and it's a bright metallic blue, so might use it as a guinea pig.

Might get delayed in picking it up due to the Beast from the East 2, though.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

66Rob said:


> The beading this morning was pretty good.


That looks great Rob

Lovely colour too. :argie:

I use Rapidwaxx on my Meteor Grey Boxster and i love it.
I've used Black Wulfenite too, so its nice to hear the 'other' colour charged Carnauba Arts range are just as good :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks James :thumb:


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

As mentioned a couple of weeks ago, my dad was picking up a new bright metallic blue car and I thought I might use Blue Xilion on it. It's arrived now, so will probably order some of the Blue Xilion and give the car a quick polish first.

It's no Boxster but the colour looks great already, albeit with a layer of dust added by my dad using a electric saw to cut up some wood the day after I cleaned his new car for him :detailer:










The instructions say that it won't stain plastic so I'm assuming I'm OK if I get any on the trim pieces. I saw one YouTube video of someone applying it to a bright blue Focus RS and they didn't seem too bothered about rubbing it all over the trim on that car.

Does it only (temporarliy?) stain the application cloth or will it also potentially stain the removal towel, too?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Smartin apologies for late reply when I washed my clothes the blue stain was removed completely.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

66Rob said:


> Hi Smartin apologies for late reply when I washed my clothes the blue stain was removed completely.


No problem. Haven't bought it yet. Was waiting for a sale to start at Ultimate Finish before purchasing but now the other product that I was going to buy at the same time is awaiting stock. Will see if it comes back into stock before the current Easter sale runs out 🙏

How is it holding up on your Boxster?


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I actually topped it up this weekend. Every couple of washes or about 5 weeks I would say it could do with a refresh.

Your dad's car looks very nice is that a Desert Island Blue Puma? Really love that colour.


----------



## Smartin (Dec 31, 2018)

66Rob said:


> I actually topped it up this weekend. Every couple of washes or about 5 weeks I would say it could do with a refresh.
> 
> Your dad's car looks very nice is that a Desert Island Blue Puma? Really love that colour.


Yes, it is. It looks great when the sun shines. Quite a lot lighter than my Aqua Blue Boxster, possibly even lighter than your Sapphire Blue.

He loves the car, even though it is not quite the one he thought he had bought. He picked it up from a local Ford dealer as a lightly used courtesy car (no doubt due to co-vid) but thought that all Pumas are mild hybrids. They are now, but earlier Ford also sold a non hybrid version with exactly the same engine and power output, so that's what he has got :wall:


----------



## oobster (Jul 12, 2006)

I've got a Nitrous Blue Focus RS and I am looking forward to trying this out.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

oobster said:


> I've got a Nitrous Blue Focus RS and I am looking forward to trying this out.


Detailing Brakedown on YouTube has used it on his Nitrous Blue RS. Worth a look:thumb:


----------



## jonny2773 (Apr 17, 2020)

Ultimate finish have this in 100ml bottles, to me that doesnt seem a lot, how many full car applications should i expect to get from 100ml?

I hoping it will transform my Rising blue Scirocco


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

100ml should get you 3 or 4 applications i would say. Used sparingly.


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

just used this on my blue and white bmw bike, along with white alabaster, topped it with polygloss and bead maker, looks pretty good.
any one else used contour as a prep?


----------

